Ask HN: What book are you reading this Summer? - Dowwie
======
jppope
The Brothers Karamazov. Trying to remember how to be disciplined.

If you're looking for a recommendation, I can't recommend enough "Zorba the
Greek" by Nikos Kazantzakis. I've been recommending it like crazy since I read
it a couple of months ago.

~~~
pmdulaney
I got through the Brothers Karamazov on my fifth attempt. I finally realized
that my resistance was due to the fact that I saw so many of my own worst
faults in the portrayal of papa Karamazov. But it was worth it!

------
deninho
"The Myth of Sisyphus" by Albert Camus. I've been meaning to read it since I
read "The Stranger" by the same author, which is my all-time favourite book.

If I finish it early, I'll read "The Universe in a nutshell" by Stephen
Hawking

------
therealcamino
Fall, by Neal Stephenson. His books are always fun, and probably popular with
the HN crowd.

